# 40 things every drunk should do before they die



## arcticsid (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess I'm not ready to go. I haven't done 5, 6, 23, 25, 35, 36, 37, or 40, unless you count a church youth function. LOL

1. Open and close a bar.
2. Go on a bender.
3. Drink a fifth of hard liquor, by yourself, in one day.
4. Dance like a fool in front of a large hooting crowd.
5. Spend a night in the drunk tank.
6. Get drunk on the grave of your hero.
7. Buy a crowded bar a round.
8. Embark on an impromptu road trip.( I did it on an airplane)
9. Get 86'd from a bar.
10. Extravagantly overtip a bartender.
11. Walk up to an attractive stranger way out of your league and buy him/her a drink.
12. Conspire an afterhours at your favorite bar.
13. Make your best friend a perfect Martini.
14. Buy, build, or steal a home bar.
15. Get carried home by your drinking buddies.
16. Get drunk with your father. (me, a million times! RIP Pop!)
17. Fight a good fight.
18. Visit the source of your favorite beer, wine, or liquor.
19. Drunkenly watch the sun come up with your best boozing buddies and a bottle.
20. Sit in on an A.A. meeting.
21. Hit a dozen bars in one night.(I hit almost 50 and ended up on the impromptu airplane to Seattle, don't remeber any of it.)
22. Try at least 100 different drinks.
23. Get loaded in the land of your forefathers.
24. Juice on the job.
25. Split an expensive magnum of champagne with your true love.
26. Give a hobo 20 bucks.
27. Get loaded and tell your boss exactly how you feel.
28. Send a friend a bottle of good liquor.
29. Eat a pickled egg from a big jar.(Have some in the frig right now)
30. Go on a fishing trip with your drinking buddies.
31. Eat the worm.
32. Learn at least one traditional drinking song.
33. Steal some booze.
34. Spend half a paycheck on a single bottle of liquor.
35. Start your long awaited and very personal autobiography: "Me and the Booze: A Love Story".
36. Try Absinthe.
37. Watch the movie "Barfly" with 5 or more of your close friends.
38. Work at least a week as a bartender.
39. MAKE YOUR OWN BEER, WINE, OR LIQUOR!!!!!
40. Go to your favorite place of worship loaded.

I am going to add number..

41. Write a drinking song.

I am going to write a traditional bluegrass hillbilly song. Going to title it, "She was only a whisky maker; but he loved her still"

ROTFLOL now!!!!!!!!!

How many have YOU done?


Troy


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2010)

OMG !
Troy you really have to much "night time" where you are. LOL !


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 15, 2010)

HeeHeeHeee! Which ones are missing off YOUR list TOM?


----------



## surlees (Jan 15, 2010)

Troy,
You missed #39. Unless you've just been lieing to us all this time!

Fred


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2010)

Alot !
But, have done most..


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2010)

And U Troy???


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 15, 2010)

I've only done 11 of them (not saying which). I'm a lightweight.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 15, 2010)

I told you the ones I haven't done!! #39, well I drink it mostly, but I make it to, if you count making it, then drinking it.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 15, 2010)

I just need to be careful I don't do the missing 8, I am having to much fun!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm starting to come up with words for my hillbilly song. Damn not so good yet scaring the cats, not from the words, from me trying to sing it.
LOL


----------



## deboard (Jan 18, 2010)

_*40. Go to your favorite place of worship loaded.*_

Does Napa Valley count?


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 18, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> 31. Eat the worm.
> Troy


 
By "Eat the worm." I hope you mean the agave larva in a bottle of Mescal!


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 18, 2010)

Were still not sure Bill, noone seems to remember!!! LOL Go figure.

kinda makes me think of the childhood rhyme about, "it wiggled and tickled inside"

I had better quit while I still am ahead, and have one.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Jan 18, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Were still not sure Bill, noone seems to remember!!! LOL Go figure.
> 
> kinda makes me think of the childhood rhyme about, "it wiggled and tickled inside"
> 
> I had better quit while I still am ahead, and have one.


 
It's okay, Troy... confession is good for the soul.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok I havent done 13, 25(and probably never will unless its on her grave), 34, 35, 37, 38 
BTW most of this was before I was 25, but I did I get arrested for dancing naked on tables in bars(more than once)

1. Open and close a bar.
2. Go on a bender.
3. Drink a fifth of hard liquor, by yourself, in one day.
4. Dance like a fool in front of a large hooting crowd.
5. Spend a night in the drunk tank.
6. Get drunk on the grave of your hero.(Grandpa Bob would have hated it)
7. Buy a crowded bar a round.
8. Embark on an impromptu road trip.(woke up in Red zone of Mt St. Helen 1 week before it exploded)
9. Get 86'd from a bar.
10. Extravagantly overtip a bartender.
11. Walk up to an attractive stranger way out of your league and buy him/her a drink.
12. Conspire an afterhours at your favorite bar.
13. Make your best friend a perfect Martini.
14. Buy, build, or steal a home bar.(stole it)
15. Get carried home by your drinking buddies.
16. Get drunk with your father. 
17. Fight a good fight.
18. Visit the source of your favorite beer, wine, or liquor.
19. Drunkenly watch the sun come up with your best boozing buddies and a bottle.
20. Sit in on an A.A. meeting.
21. Hit a dozen bars in one night.(12 is easy)
22. Try at least 100 different drinks.
23. Get loaded in the land of your forefathers.(hell ya I am 1/4 hawaiian) 
24. Juice on the job.(LOL,isnt that a part of your apenticship)
25. Split an expensive magnum of champagne with your true love.
26. Give a hobo 20 bucks.
27. Get loaded and tell your boss exactly how you feel.
28. Send a friend a bottle of good liquor.
29. Eat a pickled egg from a big jar.
30. Go on a fishing trip with your drinking buddies.
31. Eat the worm.( long before I drank)
32. Learn at least one traditional drinking song.
33. Steal some booze.
34. Spend half a paycheck on a single bottle of liquor.
35. Start your long awaited and very personal autobiography
36. Try Absinthe.
37. Watch the movie "Barfly" with 5 or more of your close friends.( in dont han't 5 "close" friends)
38. Work at least a week as a bartender.
39. MAKE YOUR OWN BEER, WINE, OR LIQUOR!!!!!
40. Go to your favorite place of worship loaded.
and bonus 
41. Make up your own drinking song(it is nasty btw)


----------



## Boyd (Jan 20, 2010)

*drunk tank*

I've done number 5 a bunch of times.

Workrd there for 10 years.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 20, 2010)

bwahahaha good one troy


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 28, 2010)

Stay sober long enough to ask the prettiest girl in the forum to marry him. I'll have to look for sure, but I think this may be related to some of the others.

Troy


----------



## whine4wine (Mar 28, 2010)

You da man Troy..........You da man


----------



## rodo (Mar 28, 2010)

CHEERS

Rod


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Stay sober long enough to ask the prettiest girl in the forum to marry him. I'll have to look for sure, but I think this may be related to some of the others.
> 
> Troy



Live in fantasy world and than wake up...Braaaahahahaha


----------



## ohbeary (Mar 29, 2010)

hmmm what a rowdy lot!!, still have 5,6,14(have liberated many things after drink taken but not a bar, unless you count the bar we rescued from a closed pub, fixed up and reinstalled elsewhere),20,27 does it count if you were sober when you told them?,30 fishing! no chance, 34 did once blow a huge amount of dosh on gold brooch for the "Memsahib", pretty much got the rest covered one way of another


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 29, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Stay sober long enough to ask the prettiest girl in the forum to marry him. I'll have to look for sure, but I think this may be related to some of the others.
> 
> Troy



This is an important one


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 29, 2010)

True that! Sobriety scares me worse than marriage!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 29, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> True that! Sobriety scares me worse than marriage!



Both are a good thing.....Trust me.


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 29, 2010)

1. Open and close a bar.(Same day!!)
2. Go on a bender.
3. Drink a fifth of hard liquor, by yourself, in one day.
4. Dance like a fool in front of a large hooting crowd.
5. Spend a night in the drunk tank.
6. Get drunk on the grave of your hero.(not dead yet though!!)
7. Buy a crowded bar a round.
8. Embark on an impromptu road trip.
9. Get 86'd from a bar.
10. Extravagantly overtip a bartender.
11. Walk up to an attractive stranger way out of your league and buy him/her a drink.
12. Conspire an afterhours at your favorite bar.
13. Make your best friend a perfect Martini.
14. Buy, build, or steal a home bar.(Built it)
15. Get carried home by your drinking buddies.
16. Get drunk with your father.
17. Fight a good fight.
18. Visit the source of your favorite beer, wine, or liquor.
19. Drunkenly watch the sun come up with your best boozing buddies and a bottle.
20. Sit in on an A.A. meeting.(forced by DWI course)
21. Hit a dozen bars in one night.(ah. University days!))
22. Try at least 100 different drinks.
23. Get loaded in the land of your forefathers.
24. Juice on the job.(do 3 beer lunches count?)
25. Split an expensive magnum of champagne with your true love.
26. Give a hobo 20 bucks.
27. Get loaded and tell your boss exactly how you feel.
28. Send a friend a bottle of good liquor.
29. Eat a pickled egg from a big jar.
30. Go on a fishing trip with your drinking buddies.
31. Eat the worm.
32. Learn at least one traditional drinking song.
33. Steal some booze.
34. Spend half a paycheck on a single bottle of liquor.
35. Start your long awaited and very personal autobiography
36. Try Absinthe (too much hassle and didn't like it)
37. Watch the movie "Barfly" with 5 or more of your close friends.
38. Work at least a week as a bartender.
39. MAKE YOUR OWN BEER, WINE, OR LIQUOR!!!!!
40. Go to your favorite place of worship loaded.(no, but drunk to buddys Catholic wedding, drinking behind the angel statue from a flask!)
and bonus
41. Make up your own drinking song

Have not done 6,13,22,25,26,27,33,34,35,37,

Pretty funny list.


----------



## pwrose (Jul 7, 2010)

Red = accomplished
Black = explaination or not accomplished

1. Open and close a bar.(Same day!!)
2. Go on a bender.
3. Drink a fifth of hard liquor, by yourself, in one day.
4. Dance like a fool in front of a large hooting crowd.
5. Spend a night in the drunk tank.
6. Get drunk on the grave of your hero.
7. Buy a crowded bar a round.
8. Embark on an impromptu road trip. (mine was a train ride in germany and ended up in france.)
9. Get 86'd from a bar.
10. Extravagantly overtip a bartender.
11. Walk up to an attractive stranger way out of your league and buy him/her a drink. (got a thank you and a smack within the same sentence.)
12. Conspire an afterhours at your favorite bar.
13. Make your best friend a perfect Martini.
14. Buy, build, or steal a home bar.(Built it)
15. Get carried home by your drinking buddies.
16. Get drunk with your father. (my old man dont drink, however my father-in-law is a different story)
17. Fight a good fight.
18. Visit the source of your favorite beer, wine, or liquor.
19. Drunkenly watch the sun come up with your best boozing buddies and a bottle.
20. Sit in on an A.A. meeting. (all 6 weeks of it)
21. Hit a dozen bars in one night.
22. Try at least 100 different drinks.
23. Get loaded in the land of your forefathers.
24. Juice on the job.
25. Split an expensive magnum of champagne with your true love.
26. Give a hobo 20 bucks. (it wasn't a hobo but close enough)
27. Get loaded and tell your boss exactly how you feel.
28. Send a friend a bottle of good liquor.
29. Eat a pickled egg from a big jar.
30. Go on a fishing trip with your drinking buddies.
31. Eat the worm.
32. Learn at least one traditional drinking song.
33. Steal some booze.
34. Spend half a paycheck on a single bottle of liquor.
35. Start your long awaited and very personal autobiography
36. Try Absinthe
37. Watch the movie "Barfly" with 5 or more of your close friends.
38. Work at least a week as a bartender.
39. MAKE YOUR OWN BEER, WINE, OR LIQUOR!!!!!
40. Go to your favorite place of worship loaded.
and bonus
41. Make up your own drinking song

can we add one more

42. Sleep with someone that you shouldn't have but were glad you did.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I'd add one more to the list: Take (and pass) a road sobriety or breathalizer test.

This is the wrong way to do it:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz6HDCXUzjs"]How to fail a DUI test [/ame]


This is the right way to do it:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WATrM9GSzyE"]How to pass a DUI test (almost)[/ame]


----------



## fn_rhea09 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hahaha!

Do you really want to do all those things Troy?

No kidding!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 9, 2010)

Since I have done most of the list, I would like to add the following..... 

- See a Space Shuttle Launch (NASA - Cape Kenndey, Fla) 

- See the Great Pyramids (Egypt)

- see St Peters (Rome) 

- see the giant redwoods of California. 

- spit on a sidwalk in New York City. 

- Pilot an aircraft

- get caught swimming naked

- See how many people (at your next party) can fit in your closet. Stay in there a while. Then have a "comming out of the closet" party (no gay puns intended)

- Give a GREAT best man's speach at a wedding that has them laughing, then has them crying.

- Out of the blue, go out and buy your father a really expensive and nice gift that is completely "over the top". (everyone always thanks Mom, but Dad always gets bupkis). I would recommend a large screen high def TV.

- befriend someone you can't stand. You may be surprised. 

- own a pet. 


johnT.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL, I almost forgot this thread!
lol


----------



## HighD (Dec 11, 2020)

3 Blackberry Brandy
4 It's the only way I dance
15 Does a shopping cart count?
18 My basement
20 A boyfriend's nephew needed support. It was an N A meeting
25 Honeymoon
29 I make them
32 I Drink Alone
39 Wine and soon to be beer
41 I have one in mind for a COVID concept album

I guess I am pretty tame except for the brandy, dancing, and shopping cart.


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 11, 2020)

6-16-20 NOPE and the most i ever spent on a bottle was just over a couple grand at that tie i was grossing better than $4500 a week, i came close on that one,,,, my dad has never tasted alcohol, he's 87 so i dont see that one happening so I'm 4 short, 
Dawg


----------



## balatonwine (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow, this is really a bit of nostalgia, resurrecting a decade old thread!

Personally, I only have done two items in the list. Nope. Not gonna tell you which two (and one should be obvious, else I would not be a member here....).


----------

